# JATC Questions



## AClayTTU (Jul 16, 2015)

I've completed my aptitude battery and have received my interview score of 96 out of 100 today. I attempted to call the JATC in order to get a ranking and was told that they don't give out that information. Should I be high ranked with that score? What should I expect to happen next? I currently do non-electrical grunt work for an electrical contractor, am I now able to do electrical work? Am I considered "in"?


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Good job on the test, shows some book smarts. Test scores are only one factor on ranking lists, legacy applicants and EOE applicants can get lower scores and be higher on the list than you are. No, you should not be doing electrical work yet. And you are not "in" until you are sworn in. Good luck!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

All the tests, interviews, applications, etc. are incorporated into your score, which is pretty good. You're probably pretty close to the top of the list if I had to guess.

As contractors need new apprentices, they'll call up the JATC, and the JATC will start at the top of the list and start calling until the request is fulfilled.

Depending on how work is in your area, you may expect a call anywhere from tomorrow to 6 months from now to never. I'm sure you'll get in soon enough, so don't quit your day job.

You are not an apprentice until you get the call to start working and are officially indentured into the apprenticeship program. So no, you can not do electrical work yet. These things can vary slightly from state to state, but generally holds true.


----------



## bigboybob (Jul 20, 2015)

I never received an interview score. How long before they notify you of your score?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

bigboybob said:


> I never received an interview score. How long before they notify you of your score?


I send out interview scores within 2-3 business days of interviews. Not sure how other jursidictions do it. Make sure they have the correct mailing address and contact information for you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

I interviewed last month at Local 102 and never received a score. Didn't receive one for the exam either.


----------



## AClayTTU (Jul 16, 2015)

Received my letter today and am in the program now. It took 14 days from end of interview till I found out. The whole process took me nearly 4 months to complete from applying to being accepted in for the program. Yay!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

AClayTTU said:


> Received my letter today and am in the program now. It took 14 days from end of interview till I found out. The whole process took me nearly 4 months to complete from applying to being accepted in for the program. Yay!


Well done, good luck! Some guys sit on the waiting list for quite a while.


----------

